# Ghetto Fabulous?



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you all checked out page 3 of the Avatars? I mean, which one should I go with..."F you" or the gangsta driving the tank or the group shot? LOL

Thought it was funny. I like this board though. It's all nice and airy and for some reason seeing everyone sign on again makes me feel like I KNOW y'all better...like "oh, hey, there they are, back again" in a new light or something. Neat.

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

haha they are toooooo funny. i think you should go with F you, but that's just me 

oh and i really like this new place too. kinda nice to start over sometimes


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

i'll show you ghetto fabulous


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Show us!

I mean with your name and all...you do seem to be the resident authority on "Ghetto Fabulous" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

theres so much more lol

thats some ghetto fabulousness to me


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

WORD UP!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

word is bond yo


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

chavatars. :mrgreen:


----------

